# Sikhs For Change Rules - Please Read!



## Lionchild (Sep 6, 2005)

*Sikhs For Change General Rules*
BY khalsa Starr

Waheguru Ji Ki Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fetah.

Hello brothers and sisters and guests, welcome to Sikh Philosophy Netowrk and the new group "Sikhs For Change"
The mod squad (aka OpsCrew) and i hope you can discuss 

Before posting in Sikhs For Change there're are a few simple rules that you should follow 

- *NO talk or threads on the topic of khalistan or punjab politics.* Sikhs for change is a non political group and will not be engaging in any political gols nor helping those who have political ambitions in any form.
- *General Rules of SPN Still apply here.* Since SFC is a division of Sikh philosophy network, the rules of conduct when posting and replying are still apply. Make sure that your post does not have offensive or suggestive language, and no trolling or flaming another user.

The rules for SFc are simple and straight foward, noting less nothing more. If you have any concerns about this, please PM me on this.

*One suggestion i do have is:* Try to add a suggestion or add to the conversation. This is a simple concept, when discussing a subject in a thread do not just post smilies or give one word amswers. Please explain your ideas and your thoughts. This will make sure a thread is kep alive and well.


-regards,

-Khalsa starr


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: SFC Rules - Please Read!*

Lionchild ji, with your forgiveness,

Would consider another rule - or perhaps recommendation of caution --

Discussion of sections of Dasam Granth Sahib that SPGC identified as under evaluation for authenticity. Sikhs are asked to avoid stirring up controversy surrounding certain sections. There are onlly two that are a problem.

Let us know what you think about this suggestion. Thank you


----------



## Arvind (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: SFC Rules - Please Read!*

Agreed totally!


----------



## kds1980 (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: SFC Rules - Please Read!*



aad0002 said:


> Lionchild ji, with your forgiveness,
> 
> Would consider another rule - or perhaps recommendation of caution --
> 
> ...



dear aad002 ji

i disagree with it.On spn there are some finest  debates  available on issues like dasam granth, meat etc.It is very good for sikhs to read them and to make judgement who is right and who is wrong.i gained a lot of knowledge from these debates on sppn.If we sikhs
don't even read or analyse both sides of arguement then how do we make judgement that who is right or who is wrong.


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: SFC Rules - Please Read!*

Kds ji

I thought about your counter-argument very carefully -- actually before I read your comment and before I posted anything. Normally i would say that anything can and should be discussed. The conclusion -- whether to exclude or whether to include -- discussion of these parts of Dasam Granth depends on whether we think such discussions will lead to irreversible polarity and hostility among SPN members. And whether discussions of these particular books of SGGS are worth taking that risk. I pose the question to Lionchild in particular because he is ruling out discussions of Khalistan.

That is all I am concerned about. Otherwise OK.


----------



## Lionchild (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: SFC Rules - Please Read!*

*Sikhs For Change*
The orginal intent of this group was to unite sikhs who had the similer goal to try to bring awareness among the community, as well as to the world of what it meant to be a sikh, and the way of life this group followed.

Things didn't go according to plan, but perhaps someone can take over this idea, and make a reality.

-Darcy Cardinal "Lionchild"


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: SFC Rules - Please Read!*

Lionchild ji

I was planning to take a look at what you and your colleagues were discussing in the group you had planned. Sorry to hear that the plan went awry. The topic sounded interesting. It looks as if no one has responded. So don't give up. By answering your comment, I am bumping the topic.


----------



## Lionchild (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: SFC Rules - Please Read!*



aad0002 said:


> I was planning to take a look at what you and your colleagues were discussing in the group you had planned. Sorry to hear that the plan went awry. The topic sounded interesting. It looks as if no one has responded. So don't give up. By answering your comment, I am bumping the topic.



Well I would like to help, though now studying the Baha'i faith, i don't think my knowledge woud be well suited to such a project like this. The only way it would work, is that the group was aimed at bringing awarness to peace and activism within religion, or similar.

There is more than one way to get a message accross, perhaps we can get this horse going again! :wink:


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: SFC Rules - Please Read!*

Lionchild

Thanks for teling us what the plan was. Perhaps people were reluctant to participant in a thread where the mission was not clarified. I for one would not have wanted to engage in a long drawn-out discussion of change through lobbying SGPC on one policy or another that bothered me. This conversation makes a person weary.

It sounds more as if you are concerned with broad social and political concerns, that have always been of interest to Sikhs. Will be interesting to see where all of this goes. Why not start off by defining an issue in brief and see if people respond.


----------



## PCJ (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: SFC Rules - Please Read!*

Hello


----------



## PCJ (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: SFC Rules - Please Read!*

Hello again


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: SFC Rules - Please Read!*

Hello back to you PCJ. What are you trying to tell us?


----------



## PCJ (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: SFC Rules - Please Read!*

Nothing really, just trying to post twice so that I could play games.  That's all


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: SFC Rules - Please Read!*

OK, Well it is fun and funny. But mods have to discourage it as light spamming. So don't be irritated, but write a couple of lines next time.


----------

